# This last week has been H*ll!!



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how old you are and how old Cooper is but it does get better. I can't tell you how horrible Tayla was as a puppy! Just step back and breathe. Tayla spent most of her first 8 months in s time out in her crate.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This puppy can't held responsible for your mood or your tears anymore than a human infant can be. He is not bad, he has only been on earth for a few weeks. Try to make a schedule in which he gets his needs met, and then you get some peace. Make sure, besides food, water, potty, and a friendly fun training session for wit down, wait, come etc, he gets an adventure that tires him out physically and mentally. Use kongs, nylabones etc to help manage him too.


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> This puppy can't held responsible for your mood or your tears anymore than a human infant can be. He is not bad, he has only been on earth for a few weeks. Try to make a schedule in which he gets his needs met, and then you get some peace. Make sure, besides food, water, potty, and a friendly fun training session for wit down, wait, come etc, he gets an adventure that tires him out physically and mentally. Use kongs, nylabones etc to help manage him too.


So basically I SHOULD rehome him then... I try my best to keep him busy and keep his mind happy but I need to work in order to be able to take care of him... The way you make it sound...It's literally 24/7 and unfortunately I don't have 24 hours of the day to devote solely to him. Right now maybe since I just lost my job, but really... Who can afford a dog if you don't work?? I need to live too. Maybe I'm selfish

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds to me like you already made up your mind to rehome him. It is not meant in criticism, just getting the impression from your post. 

I have a 12 week old pup, luckily I have the luxury to be at home with him and yes, it most definitely is a 24/7 job with a puppy. 

Would the breeder take him back if you were wanting to rehome him?


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I promise you it gets better. Sadie has been a nightmare at times. I spend just about my entire day keeping her busy when I'm not at work. She has been the most mouthy destructive puppy I have ever had however we have made many gains. We are nowhere near perfect but it takes a lot of work. It gets better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry you lost your job. That can be really devastating. Try not to let your pup suffer as a result. There are some good suggestions above and until you find another job you'll have time to focus on training your pup.

We had a problem with Gracie pushing the tray out of her crate until I realized there was a handle or latch on the side that wasn't positioned properly.

We've found that frozen kongs with peanut butter or plain Greek yogurt really calm Gracie down, as do various chews and bones. You have to monitor the pup with them though.


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok... Let me rephrase this... Any advice from FULL TIME WORKERS on how to manage all of this??? I know I'm not the only one who works and has a dog. I did it for 10 years with my lab and he was the happiest dog alive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, just WOW, can you be any ruder?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

newgoldenmommy17 said:


> So basically I SHOULD rehome him then... I try my best to keep him busy and keep his mind happy but I need to work in order to be able to take care of him... The way you make it sound...It's literally 24/7 and unfortunately I don't have 24 hours of the day to devote solely to him. Right now maybe since I just lost my job, but really... Who can afford a dog if you don't work?? I need to live too. Maybe I'm selfish
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you need to take a DEEP breath and a nice long walk alone. You sound stressed out, and highly emotional - as anyone would be given you just lost your job. But that doesn't mean you have to rehome your dog. 

From what I understand, your puppy is about 4 months old. Correct? It sounds like he needs a bit more exercise, and a schedule that involves some informal training. It's not a 24/7 deal. It may feel like it in this moment, but THIS TOO SHALL PASS. 

If you are worried about your mom's tiny dog, then don't let your puppy play with him. Right now his brain is so immature, he doesn't realize he weighs 20-30 some odd pounds versus a yorkie. Shoot, my 18 month old doesn't realize he weighs 75 lbs sometimes.

When Bear was a puppy. I worked 8-12 hour days. My husband would come home and take care of the puppy. He only spent about 3-5 hours in his crate for this first year of his life. The rest of the time, he was with us, learning the rules of the house. We would take him outside and thoroughly wear him out. If he got too crazy in the house, we would put him in the crate with a frozen kong as a "momma needs a break, you little DEVIL" time out. He'd come out much much calmer. 

You need to experiment and find what WORKS for you and Cooper. 

Another job will come. Just b/c you are unemployed RIGHT now, doesn't mean you will be unemployed forever. Do you have an emergency fund? Would you be able to get help from family members until you're back on your feet? 

Re: the cost of the rabies vaccine - it's very nominal. In So Cal, it costs $7.00. That's it. If you're worried about the licensing fee, you can talk to Animal control and plead financial hardship, they might have assistance available or be able to waive any fees.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

newgoldenmommy17 said:


> Ok... Let me rephrase this... Any advice from FULL TIME WORKERS on how to manage all of this??? I know I'm not the only one who works and has a dog. I did it for 10 years with my lab and he was the happiest dog alive.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is rude. 

Contact your breeder to see if he/she will take the puppy back. 

If your breeder won't take the puppy back, contact a Golden Retriever Rescue. If you let us know where you are located perhaps we can get you contact information. 

Your puppy is being a puppy. It doesn't matter if an owner works or not, the behaviors and solutions to keep your puppy healthy and happy are the same.


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

My mother is not the most helpful when it comes to cooper. Going for walks or a drive alone is not an option as she'll call me complaining and asking me to come get him. It's bad enough that I need to go to work and she's not a fan.. But he's not her dog so whatever. 

He gets tons and tons of exercise. Apparently he's too exercised and 'over tired.' which is just as frustrating because if I don't exercise him he's crazy and when I do he's crazy still. 

I've tried frozen fruit in his kong, peanut butter, a meat spread, chunks of boiled chicken, or beef and he just chews on the walls or the carpet or me. I've spent over 100 dollars on toys that are supposed to keep him busy or keep his mind happy and none of them work. When we wake up he's fed, taken outside for a half an hour.. I get ready then it's back out again. I do a 10 minute training session before I go to work. I come home at lunch, feed him, walk him... Then we train again. He plays for a bit then I go back to work. Once I'm home it's straight outside for at least a half an hour then he eats, plays and goes back outside. We train a bit then he plays till bed time. Once I notice him getting tired I train for about 5 minutes or until he's clearly done then it's outside for a pee then to bed. Same thing every single day. Is that not routine enough??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I work full time and have dealt with a terror puppy. It does get better, but it takes a long time. I can't imagine the stress of losing my job on top of dealing with a terror puppy, as I've affectionately coined mine. Before you rush into anything, consider how much Cooper means to you because once he's gone you can't really get him back. It is possible to afford basic care for him with very little income. How have I managed? I have absolutely no outside life. I play with dogs, I go to work, I come home and play with dogs. I don't spend money on clothes, I spend it on dog toys and food. Just don't rush into deciding that he has to go because it's not going well now. If you do think that's the best option for the both of you then I would contact his breeder or a GR rescue. There are lots of people involved with rescues on this forum alone.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Everyone here is trying their best to help you, try not to get upset. Does Cooper come from a field type background? He might be better suited to working than being only a pet, or you could start training him for it. It doesn't take much to train the basics and he'd probably really enjoy it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What exactly are you training him to do? When he misbehaves, do you correct or redirect him to a better choice? Or does he go straight to time-out? When Bear was 4 months old, he was already enrolled in puppy kindergarten so *I* could get help in figuring out the best way to communicate with him. 

Have you tried teaching him a fun trick? My current obedience trainer is having us teach all of our dogs something fun to re-invigorate our training sessions. Puppies learn constantly. Everything you do is a learning experience. We had specific "training" session, but most of his training happened hands-on throughout the day. 

Do you take him places? The coffee shop? The petstore? Walk around the mall? Meet people? When my 7 month old puppy was on CRATE REST (nearly) for 6 months (!) b/c he tore his ACLs than for another 2 months after surgery, we made up mental games to wear him out. We got him antlers and nylabones and raw butcher bones to chew on. We took him for car rides to no where, just to stick his head out and smell the air. He would ALWAYS come back exhausted from our "driving Ms. Daisy" adventures. 

There are other ways to wear a pup out than playing outside and walks. Some pups require us to think outside the box, sometimes we have to throw the whole box away and move to Mars to figure out ways to train them (Tayla's mom is a GREAT resource in that area! Tayla is over 2 years old now, I think, and just won 1st place in a nosework test!!! But she was in your shoes just a wee bit ago.)


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

Why is it rude that I'm asking for advice from full time workers?? I'm sorry that I don't have the option to stay home with my dog. I'd rather hear advice from people with at least similar working experiences. Someone who's home all day would probably have a different approach than someone who's out of the house for 8+ hours a day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

At least in my opinion. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

newgoldenmommy17 said:


> Ok... Let me rephrase this... Any advice from FULL TIME WORKERS on how to manage all of this??? I know I'm not the only one who works and has a dog. I did it for 10 years with my lab and he was the happiest dog alive.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, what a jerk thing to say


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Stay home, collect unemployment and train and spend time with Cooper.
Problem solved.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think everyone's getting offended because it seems as though you're not valuing or listening to their advice, which is rude. I hope that's not the case and this issue is just a case of miscommunication.


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

newgoldenmommy17 said:


> Why is it rude that I'm asking for advice from full time workers?? I'm sorry that I don't have the option to stay home with my dog. I'd rather hear advice from people with at least similar working experiences. Someone who's home all day would probably have a different approach than someone who's out of the house for 8+ hours a day.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tennyson said:


> Stay home, collect unemployment and train and spend time with Cooper.
> Problem solved.


Now that's rude. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Having a puppy is a 24/7 responsibility, but that doesnt mean you need to be with the animal 24/7 to have ownership be a pleasant experience. If you take to the time to set yourself up for success rather than just plow through it. 

What worked for us was setting a strict schedule that gave us enough time away from the puppy to get our lives taken care of first. Letting us be present and focused when we were with the puppy. My wife and I both worked full time, so there were two of us in the fight but the premise still applies to having a puppy on your own.

What we did that worked:

Plan to spend at least 1.5 hours exercising the dog each day. This doesnt mean necessarily walking, though this is the best for my dog. It could be off leash in the park, playing fetch, hide-n-seek, whatever gets the dog stimulated and active. 

Wake up early, eat lunch while you walk, or plan to skip TV time. However find the time to dedicate purely to getting this exercise time in for the dog.

Do not expect a young dog to sit in a cage for 8 hours straight. Find a way to get him a break. For us that meant paying $20 a day for a walker( or driving home during our lunch break )and flexing our work schedules around so I leave work 1.5 hours earlier than I did before our dog. I also wake up 45 min earlier than I need to in order to get ready for work, the first 30 minutes of that time are his walk and then 15 minutes to feed/train. This is every morning but especially when the puppy is young. 

When you are at home, set yourself up for success. Put the dog in his crate or a safe/puppy proof area when you are not paying attention to him, give him distractions like safe chew toys, frozen treats, etc. Take the time you need to get tasks taken care of while the dog is 'safe'. We found our pup would last for about an hour before a 20 minute nap was really what he needed. However just like a kid, he's not going to ask for it. You put him in his crate though, and whammo.

I do hope it works out for you and you do not need to rehome your puppy. However if that is the case and you are willing to surrender him, there are a number of golden retriever rescue organizations that can likely help. Where do you live?


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you to those who actually offered advice. To those of you who chose to attack me, well thanks to you too. This will be my last post on this forum as now I am more mad than when I started. People are way to quick to assume or make judgements on here and it's actually quite sickening. So thanks everyone! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

newgoldenmommy17 said:


> Thank you to those who actually offered advice. To those of you who chose to attack me, well thanks to you too. This will be my last post on this forum as now I am more mad than when I started. People are way to quick to assume or make judgements on here and it's actually quite sickening. So thanks everyone!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, seems like the majority of your posts since you got the puppy have been complaints about his behavior , seems like based on the above comments and your pattern you aren't mature enough yet to own a dog, hope that Cooper is rehomed soon so he won't further burden you. :wavey: bye


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

1stGold13 said:


> Yep, seems like the majority of your posts since you got the puppy have been complaints about his behavior , seems like based on the above comments and your pattern you aren't mature enough yet to own a dog, hope that Cooper is rehomed soon so he won't further burden you. :wavey:


**** off. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

:wavey:


newgoldenmommy17 said:


> **** off.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops, thought that was your last post, guess not:wavey::wave: bye


----------



## newgoldenmommy17 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm sorry that I'm trying to get help rather than just dumping him at a shelter like most would do. Way to be an *******. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

newgoldenmommy17 said:


> I'm sorry that I'm trying to get help rather than just dumping him at a shelter like most would do. Way to be an *******.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yet you only want help from people exactly like you with jobs and reject sound advice from people who were trying to help solely because they don't work, methinks Cooper would be better off at the shelter, grow up!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Time for me to step in here to remind everyone to be civil. There are some discussions here that if they continue may warrant further action from the moderator team.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

How old are you? I'm sorry but an adult doesn't tell someone to .... off. NO ONE has attacked you- only tried to give you good advice. I was about to chime in with some advice but after seeing your last post... I'm kind of appalled! You're obviously not mature enough to own a dog and can't seem to fathom the idea that you chose HIM to live with you- not the other way around. It's YOUR responsibility to give him a FOREVER home and obviously when push comes to shove you give up. People gave you good advice and you just whined about how you already tried that and nothing works. I hope for the sake of Cooper you find him a GOOD home and not just throw him on CL to whoever calls you first. I don't know why you would get a Dog in the first place if you Mom isn't OK with it- That just screams immaturity and the fact that you obviously don't care about other peoples feeling but your own. Selfish is what I'd call it- and that's exactly what you are.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Goldenhopeful said:


> How old are you? I'm sorry but an adult doesn't tell someone to .... off. NO ONE has attacked you- only tried to give you good advice. I was about to chime in with some advice but after seeing your last post... I'm kind of appalled! You're obviously not mature enough to own a dog and can't seem to fathom the idea that you chose HIM to live with you- not the other way around. It's YOUR responsibility to give him a FOREVER home and obviously when push comes to shove you give up. People gave you good advice and you just whined about how you already tried that and nothing works. I hope for the sake of Cooper you find him a GOOD home and not just throw him on CL to whoever calls you first. I don't know why you would get a Dog in the first place if you Mom isn't OK with it- That just screams immaturity and the fact that you obviously don't care about other peoples feeling but your own. Selfish is what I'd call it- and that's exactly what you are.


Nailed it!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm about to take my terror to the dog park for 30 minutes of free running. Have you tried puppy play dates? 30 minutes for Bear and he is golden (hehe pun intended) for the night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Brave said:


> I'm about to take my terror to the dog park for 30 minutes of free running. Have you tried puppy play dates? 30 minutes for Bear and he is golden (hehe pun intended) for the night.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. Sometimes there's nothing better to wear out a puppy than another puppy!

Good luck!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Friends, I remind all concerned that we have rules here about use of language that isn't suitable for a G rated audience and also about how we expect people to treat one another. A relatively new member has asked for suggestions about how to cope with the strains of having a puppy while she has to work for a living. Perhaps we might focus on offering advice that addresses the questions asked.

Thank you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think I'm one you want to talk to. I work full-time. I own a business, and I'm responsible not only for my own four dogs, but for employees, and clients, and many, many things. I have a puppy that is 4 months old, tomorrow.

How do I do it? I give my puppy every spare minute that I have. I go home for lunch. I don't go out. I accept that I may have destruction in my home, and that there will be problems, and that sometimes it might be hard to cope with, especially after a bad day. But I give my puppy so much love, so much attention, so much of my heart, that I know I'm going to raise a _great_ dog, and that I will be the better for it. I remember that puppyhood doesn't last forever, thank goodness, and also that I will miss it desperately when it's gone. And I give that puppy every bit of patience, attention, understanding, training, affection, reward, and love that I have in my body. And from my puppy, I get more joy than frustration, and more love than destruction.

That puppy is _your_ responsibility. Time to act like an adult about it, rather than the petulant child your posts make you sound like. You sound very young, newgoldenmommy17. Are you a teenager? Perhaps you might want to think about this from a different perspective. You have brought an infant into your life. That infant requires every moment you can give him, and all the love you have. It requires you to start looking at life from a little more adult perspective than you seem to be. This is a life that, by your own choice, you have become responsible for. The quality of this puppy's life is yours to determine. Puppies are not toys or accessories, or something cute to have when you feel like it, but they are a 24/7/365 responsibility that sometimes isn't pleasant. But you are charged with something more important than anything else: an innocent, baby life. Try looking at your puppy as your ticket into doing something important in life, rather than as an inconvenience, and give your hear to him, and you'll find joys in this little creature that you never dreamed you had in you. Yes, it takes patience. Yes, you have to sacrifice. Yes, there will be problems that sometimes make you want to tear your hair out. But you brought this innocent little life into your world, so you have to teach him, and help him, and love him, and give him everything you have to give.

So, here's the advice from someone who works full-time and has a 4 month old puppy: grow up and be the great person your puppy thinks you are. Sacrifice for this puppy that YOU chose to bring into your home. Give him the best doggy life any dog ever had. And take joy in every moment with your puppy. Because every puppy is a little tragedy in waiting. Their lives are glorious, but far too short. When this puppy looks up at you for comfort when he takes his last breath having lived a full life, you will just be growing up. Make his short life worth living. It will make your life worth living, too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh, Dana. That post was superb. Thank you for taking the time and effort. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> The quality of this puppy's life is yours to determine. Puppies are not toys or accessories, or something cute to have when you feel like it, but they are a 24/7/365 responsibility that sometimes isn't pleasant. But you are charged with something more important than anything else: an innocent, baby life. Try looking at your puppy as your ticket into doing something important in life, rather than as an inconvenience, and give your hear to him, and you'll find joys in this little creature that you never dreamed you had in you. Yes, it takes patience. Yes, you have to sacrifice. Yes, there will be problems that sometimes make you want to tear your hair out. But you brought this innocent little life into your world, so you have to teach him, and help him, and love him, and give him everything you have to give.
> 
> So, here's the advice from someone who works full-time and has a 4 month old puppy: grow up and be the great person your puppy thinks you are. Sacrifice for this puppy that YOU chose to bring into your home. Give him the best doggy life any dog ever had. And take joy in every moment with your puppy. Because every puppy is a little tragedy in waiting. Their lives are glorious, but far too short. When this puppy looks up at you for comfort when he takes his last breath having lived a full life, you will just be growing up. Make his short life worth living. It will make your life worth living, too.


Just incredible DanaRuns! Beautifully said


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow. I wish I had your "problems". My 10 year old boy was just given a few months to live. He has cancer. How I wish those were the only things I worried about. I'd give literally ANYTHING to take all of this away. 

To answer your question, yes, I worked all day. Yes, he was a handful as a pup. Yes, I managed. Yes, he had a lot of energy but I knew what I was getting into by getting a puppy. It really does get better. I promise you!! Please don't give up on your friend. He would t give up on you. I'd hate to see him go back into the system. But it for even a second you feel like you might hurt him, take him away. Anywhere. The fire station, Petsmart, ANYWHERE. He deserves better. 

I wish you luck


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh and don't compare Cooper to your lab. They're different dogs


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Danaruns - great advice. I was going to chime in with some advice on working, losing a contract, looking for another one and dealing with puppies and finances, but I'm not sure newgoldenmommy hasn't signed off for good. if not, feel free to message me. hopefully the puppy will be okay.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Like DanaRuns I own a business, have an employee, a toddler and tween, a spa to run and a home to run. It's work I tell ya. But it is what it is. I went into puppy ownership knowing it was a constant job. Exercising a toddler and a puppy as much as humanly possible IS a full time job on top of a full time job making money. You sound very young, but that's okay. We were all young at some point. Life is a learning curve ! This is why I suggest strongly people don't have children or puppies until they are very very ready. I hope you at least take cooper to a rescue instead of a shelter. Many people here have contacts. I hope you get your emotions together. I have learned it never helps to loose ones healthy outlook. Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I asked you some questions to get a dialog started initially and you ignored my post so I'll pretend like you answered. So it seems like your puppy is 4 months old. That was the age we adopted Tayla and as I said she was the worst puppy you could imagine. Add constant biting and ripped clothing to your list. I'd guess I'm considerably older than you, I'm 51. I have rheumatoid arthritis. I work 5 days a week. Tayla was my first puppy. I'm married, no kids. I got up 90 minutes early every day to work and play with Tayla, came home evvery day at lunch to do it again. After work I repeated. Put her in her crate at 9:30 and did laundry and fell into bed exhausted every day for almost 8 months. Oh yes I took puppy classes and K9 Nose Work classes for focus and to help her frustration issues. My husband was so disgusted with her in the first 8 months he wanted to get rid of her and was no help. Oh yes, we discovered at 7 months she had hip dysplasia so all my plans for her were thrown out causing great disappointment. By 1 year things smoothed out. Since I can only assume you are young by your posts you may lack maturity, but you should have better stamina. I'm sorry about your job. Just adds to your stress. However life will always be stressful. You learn to cope.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW! 

I love the quote in my signature! Sometimes it is better to leave a post than to keep engaging.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, my perfect little four month old puppy gave me this gift tonight. Sometimes there's nothing to do but clean up the damage and give them a hug.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I dunno......those are some pretty nice geometric shapes.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Yeah, my perfect little four month old puppy gave me this gift tonight. Sometimes there's nothing to do but clean up the damage and give them a hug.


lol Thor's favorite thing to do is tear up napkins or paper towels. Anything paper. He doesn't eat it. He simply shreds it. This scene is a daily occurrence at my house lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

DanaRuns... Your post was inspiring- I really hope the OP got the chance to read it. Thank you.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Shellbug said:


> lol Thor's favorite thing to do is tear up napkins or paper towels. Anything paper. He doesn't eat it. He simply shreds it. This scene is a daily occurrence at my house lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Max discovered the toilet paper roll the other morning while I was showering. It was quite the scene when I was done! 

This thread makes me sad. Yes, puppies can be terrors, but you can really tell the difference between dogs that get the attention that they need and dogs that don't. Find what behaviors you need to curb, read on how to curb them, be diligent and consistent about it, and little by little these little sweet things learn how to live with you as you learn to live with them.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

OP closed her account.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a shame. She could've learned a lot on here


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

omg sorry, it DOES get better! I tried beds, blankets, towels in Bauer's crate eventually I just gave up and it he only had the black tray so he couldn't tear anything up. Honestly, I think he likes it better that way, because he gets hot. 

I cried when Bauer was a baby, I can say now though.... it DOES get better. When puppies get bored, they get destructive. They need activities to do. What helped me was I found a friend that had a puppy Bauer's age and we had playdates. they could wrestle and run around and get their energy out. If you can find another dog that your puppy can play with that helps.... ALOT. I dont know what I would have done without the puppy playdates. Try meetup.com for puppy playdates in your area.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

If the OP requested the account to be closed shouldn't this thread be closed?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There's no prize for having the last post!


----------



## mkb8b4 (Jan 30, 2014)

I understand your frustration. I am full time worker, and raising the puppy on my own in a 3rd story apartment. I recently ended things with my boyfriend of 4 years so my puppy has been with me through the bad times. There are times I want to scream, but then I realize how crucial he has been to my happiness. 

He has never chewed up anything, except his toys. If he starts to chew on something bad, instantly take it away and put a toy in his mouth. Yelling does not stop anything. I have done this from the start and I believe that is why my puppy hasn't chewed up a single thing.

Hang in there, I know it's hard. If you do decide to give him up, please be cautious of where he goes. I searched high and low for my puppy, and was so thrilled when I found mine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I asked you some questions to get a dialog started initially and you ignored my post so I'll pretend like you answered. So it seems like your puppy is 4 months old. That was the age we adopted Tayla and as I said she was the worst puppy you could imagine. Add constant biting and ripped clothing to your list. I'd guess I'm considerably older than you, I'm 51. I have rheumatoid arthritis. I work 5 days a week. Tayla was my first puppy. I'm married, no kids. I got up 90 minutes early every day to work and play with Tayla, came home evvery day at lunch to do it again. After work I repeated. Put her in her crate at 9:30 and did laundry and fell into bed exhausted every day for almost 8 months. Oh yes I took puppy classes and K9 Nose Work classes for focus and to help her frustration issues. My husband was so disgusted with her in the first 8 months he wanted to get rid of her and was no help. Oh yes, we discovered at 7 months she had hip dysplasia so all my plans for her were thrown out causing great disappointment. By 1 year things smoothed out. Since I can only assume you are young by your posts you may lack maturity, but you should have better stamina. I'm sorry about your job. Just adds to your stress. However life will always be stressful. You learn to cope.


You went through all of this with RA? Wow, you are an inspiration! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen* (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your job! That is a huge stresser, as well as a new puppy you're trying to train. My golden boy, Bailey, was a little stinker for the first year or so of his life - I couldn't leave him unattended in any room by himself and had to keep him on a leash hooked to a chair in the same room when I couldn't keep an eye on him because he was so mischievous and would eat EVERYTHING! Our vet put him on a very low dose med to calm him down and it was like a miracle. The silver lining was that we became very close, he has been my very best friend for 11 years now. Took lots of patience and constant 24/7 redirection, tho, but its SO WORTH IT! Hang in there  you are not alone. PS: Petco/PetSmart has shot clinics every Sunday here, around $7 per. Check out one in your area!

Oops, didn't read all the way thru, glad she's gone - poor Cooper! Hope he finds someone who will love and adore him


----------



## Elegy55 (Jan 27, 2014)

So many of you are such a tough crowd. I don't blame her one bit for leaving.
Seriously.
I have no idea how some of you function in the human world. You lack the neurons for empathy completely.
It's just dog, dog, dog first.....not take care of the human and the rest will follow.
Mind blowing stuff.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Elegy55 said:


> So many of you are such a tough crowd. I don't blame her one bit for leaving.
> Seriously.
> I have no idea how some of you function in the human world. You lack the neurons for empathy completely.
> It's just dog, dog, dog first.....not take care of the human and the rest will follow.
> Mind blowing stuff.


I sympathize with her. I've been totally overwhelmed, broke, and wondering how I was going to take care of a dog if I couldn't even manage my own life half the time.

But it's all in how you handle it. I asked for help and took the advice gracefully. I was grateful for the people who helped me. And I had enough manners to be polite, even to those whose opinions were different than mine.

I truly hope the puppy ends up wherever it is supposed to be. Maybe Cooper is there to teach this young lady responsibility, resilience, and patience. God knows my dogs have taught me all of that and more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen* (Feb 10, 2014)

There is plenty of empathy here, and this forum is about GOLDENS and their PEOPLE. If you don't have anything nice to say, please refrain. Thank you.


----------



## Elegy55 (Jan 27, 2014)

Karen,
I am more than entitled to my own opinion, just as you are to yours.
I have only made several observations, not said anything nasty.
My observations are that people lack empathy and that I do not know how they function in the real (human) world, and that they are inclined to put dogs first before people.
I am more than entitled to observe, just as you might observe that my golden is fat or that they have a dark coat.


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Well this thread has helped us even if not the OP. We have not had an easy run so far with our 4 month old pup and I have found this forum to be a great help and yes as Ashley said at times you receive advice you don't agree with but you need to take it gracefully. Everyone has a different experience with their pup and some people just don't have the same issues you do and for some people it is worse!

We don't have a massive issue with destruction, yes he is hyper and teething like crazy and barking sometimes but our biggest issue is the resource guarding. Anyone who has experienced this will know how scary it is. Last night I was out for a walk with him, it ha been a bad evening with him being trouble and the walk was no exception. As we got home he grabbed a stick and guarded it. I showed him fear and my husband had to come with a treat to get him to give it up. This is an issue we had since week 1 if having him and we hadn't had an incident in a while until we have him a small chew bone, he loved it so he guarded it. We tried to trade to teach him to trust us (we trade an give it straight back) but he accidentally swallowed the chew! Immediately afterwards he searched for it then blamed us for taking it lol! I do laugh when I think about it but this has been massive set back for us. I can handle any level of naughtiness etc but the guarding is too much sometimes and it is so hard not to take it as aggression. 

It's encouraging to know it will get better and I hope it gets better for the OP. It's a shame this thread escalated so quickly as there is some great advice here that the OP has potentially missed out on 

Please keep the success stories coming in, it's great to know we are not alone! Oh by way, I work full time but am lucky tht my husband is home during the day, he goes away in 5 weeks for work and will be gone 3 months. I will have to slum it alone with a dog walker, it's great to hear that others can cope with this. Dog comes first but some people need to work


----------



## Kaseyanne (Jan 17, 2014)

Does this site have trolls? 

I hope it worked out for the pup.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Sacrifice for this puppy that YOU chose to bring into your home. Give him the best doggy life any dog ever had. And take joy in every moment with your puppy. Because every puppy is a little tragedy in waiting. Their lives are glorious, but far too short. When this puppy looks up at you for comfort when he takes his last breath having lived a full life, you will just be growing up. Make his short life worth living. It will make your life worth living, too.


Even though the OP is no longer a member (and others seem to want to point out that the members of this forum lack empathy) the quoted portion above from DanaRuns, brought tears to my eyes....literally. I so miss my sweet girl Liberty. I'd take her terror year/s again any time, just to have her back. Enjoy what we have while we have it.....too quickly that love is gone.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Artnlibsmom said:


> I so miss my sweet girl Liberty. I'd take her terror year/s again any time, just to have her back. Enjoy what we have while we have it.....too quickly that love is gone.


I know exactly what you mean. Their lives go by so fast. I still miss my bridge boy, Charlie, like crazy, even though he's been gone since 2012. Every dog I lose takes a piece of my heart, but replaces it with a piece of theirs. If I'm very lucky, I'll live long enough that my heart will be all dog.

:--heart:


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sad to see that the OP has left the forum, as it really is a support group. As a young member of the forum, it has really immensely helped to have those that have gone through raising a puppy to lean on for advice and support. I think some members on here seem to "lack empathy" because they are so passionate about goldens, which I completely understand. I am too. I think many people will get golden's without fully understanding that as puppies, they are not the mellow perfect adult dogs that are so popularized. That it takes a lot of time, patience and commitment to raise a well behaved adult golden. I'm 22 years old and a full time grad school. I have sacrificed a lot to have my dog. My social life consists of bribing my friends with wine to come over so they can help me teach my dog manners. :

My Cooper turned 9 months old yesterday and I know there have been several times that I get frustrated. Initially, it was the puppy phase, the biting, the nipping, potty training, and sleepless night. Now it is the adolescent phase, but I wouldn't trade it for anything. Every step forward is a milestone that I cherish. I have a bond with my dog that is unlike any other. 

It's a commitment, its hard work, and it's not for everyone. I hope the OP will still access the forum as it is a gold mine for information. I wish them the best of luck with their decision, whether it is to keep the puppy or to re-home him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

golden_732 said:


> Sad to see that the OP has left the forum, as it really is a support group. As a young member of the forum, it has really immensely helped to have those that have gone through raising a puppy to lean on for advice and support. I think some members on here seem to "lack empathy" because they are so passionate about goldens, which I completely understand. I am too. I think many people will get golden's without fully understanding that as puppies, they are not the mellow perfect adult dogs that are so popularized. That it takes a lot of time, patience and commitment to raise a well behaved adult golden. I'm 22 years old and a full time grad school. I have sacrificed a lot to have my dog. My social life consists of bribing my friends with wine to come over so they can help me teach my dog manners. :
> 
> My Cooper turned 9 months old yesterday and I know there have been several times that I get frustrated. Initially, it was the puppy phase, the biting, the nipping, potty training, and sleepless night. Now it is the adolescent phase, but I wouldn't trade it for anything. Every step forward is a milestone that I cherish. I have a bond with my dog that is unlike any other.
> 
> It's a commitment, its hard work, and it's not for everyone. I hope the OP will still access the forum as it is a gold mine for information. I wish them the best of luck with their decision, whether it is to keep the puppy or to re-home him.


Well said!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm a new member too and I can't express how helpful it's been to me. I got some advice that didn't make sense but I never got snippy with those giving advise. This site has been a God send to me. Thank you all!!!

What Dana said is so true. My boy has cancer and my time is limited. I would give literally anything to have her "problems". I lost my dad to cancer 8 years ago but what I'm going through now, in some ways, is worse. Live each day like its your last, people! Ain't nothing promised!!!

Enjoy your Valentine's Day, everyone. I'm stopping at PetSmart on the way to work to stock up on Valentine treats for my best friend. Hope you do, too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

